# Chatspeak/SMS language (Italian): ke, x, nn, dx, sx, thx, pls etc..



## Allegra

In inglese sono tante "scorciatoie" che si usa quando si scriva i messaggi in e-mail e SMS (telefonino). Ad esempio, "You are too nice for me" sarebb' essere: "U R 2 nice 4 me".

Ci sono anche le scorciatoie in italiano? Forse "sei" = 6
"ti" = T  "ci" = C ... ma non c'è un gran risparmio delle lettere (it doesn't save much space from too many letters).


----------



## carlafed

There are very many shortcuts for SMS. I had to ask my daughter (17) who is an expert ;-))
Here are some examples

perchè = xkè
comunque (anyway) =cmq
come = cm
non = nn
ti voglio bene = tvb
ti voglio tanto bene = tvtb
qualcosa = qlc
quando = qnd


----------



## Italian Girl

we also use sn instead of sono


----------



## deorc

x = per (because when we read "2 x 3" we say "due PER tre".

I think it would be interesting having a page, maybe here in wordreference, with a list of all the shortcuts we know!


----------



## morgana

All the words including "ch" ==> "k", 
ex: chiavi = kiavi, occhi = okki, etc.


----------



## David

yy u r, yy ub
i c u r yy 4 me.


----------



## ]P[hil

deorc said:
			
		

> x = per (because when we read "2 x 3" we say "due PER tre".
> 
> I think it would be interesting having a page, maybe here in wordreference, with a list of all the shortcuts we know!



Io uso spesso "saxe" per dire saPERe..  (to know)


----------



## Allegra

Thanks for these suggestions, everyone (even you guys who are "yy" (too (two) wise)

Those of you who usu SMS or have kids who do, can you think of others? I had forgotten about "x" for "per" - in fact even documents from 1600s use that!

Would you use qc for "qualcosa", or qv for "qualche volta"? Others? In English we often shorten by leaving off some pronouns. Instead of "I'm going to school, I'll call you later" we might say "going to school, call u L8r"


----------



## morgana

Uhm... It depends on the single person writing, but I'd say that generally "qcn" is qualcuno and "qcs" is qualcosa.
As for shortening, I've ssen ppl (<-- another short!) leaving off the last letter, as for example:
"t kiam doman" = ti chiamo domani
We also take off the terminations odf the verb when it's at the infinite:
and = andare, kiam = kiamare, pens = pensare, etc.

Cheers


----------



## DDT

Two more shortcuts:
1 = un, una, uno
x' (shorter than xké) = perché

"rdv (rendez-vous) = appuntamento" is being used as well


DDT


----------



## stephenwallis

and what is the Italian verb for "to text"/"to sms" i.e. to send a text message? In English it varies on country with AE=sms and BE=text. It can also be abbreviated to "txt"

Is the Italian equivalent "sms", "texto" or "testo"? And for the real trick, how would you conjugate this verb?

e.g. Please translate "I will text you tomorrow", "He texted her yesterday" and "Can you text me tomorrow?"

Steve


----------



## Silvia

Abbreviations are not that frequent... except for very young people, but they can write in code as well 

Shortcuts were very popular some years ago, but now cell phones are allowed to much more space and longer sms, so I can receive veri papiri! (papiro = papyrous, it means screed or long written text)

I don't think Americans use the word sms much, when I asked someone in NY, I had been asked: what is it?  They call it text.

I will text you tomorrow = ti mando un sms domani


----------



## stephenwallis

Silvia said:
			
		

> papiro = papyrous


Should this not read "papyrus"?

And apols for generalising about AE - not being native to that land I go on what I hear from those I know (and movies and tv of course too).


----------



## Daywalker

Hi,
I suggest you to avoid using the following shortcuts as they are considered bad grammar even in informal context:
"ke" = "che"
"xke" = "perche'"
"cm" = "come"
"nn" = "non"
"t" = "ti"
Almost all the "k", use the "c" (example: lumaca not lumaka)

Those are ok (don't use them anyway in formal context):
"xche" (not "xke") = "perche'"
"cmq" = "comunque"
"6" = "sei"


----------



## stephenwallis

Daywalker said:
			
		

> I suggest you avoid using the following shortcuts as they are considered bad grammar even in informal context


It seems that sometimes the purpose is to ignore the traditional rules and use this as a way of being non-conformist. I guess that the younger the person writing the more likely grammar and correct spelling will be ignored.

I feel that with texting it comes down to individual choice as to how many rulz u want 2break. Purists can offer their alternatives.  Non-conformists will probably offer even more. 

This said, formal situations will probably bring about some restraint in rule-breaking.


----------



## Silvia

stephenwallis said:
			
		

> Should this not read "papyrus"?


 You're right, thank you


----------



## stephenwallis

In another recent post I saw...


> ke *ks* stai facendo [...] tu invece *ks* mi racconti di bello


what does the "ks" mean? Is it "cosa"?


----------



## Manuel_M

stephenwallis said:
			
		

> In another recent post I saw...
> what does the "ks" mean? Is it "cosa"?


 
Almost certainly it means *cosa.*


----------



## urizon9

Ho visto sul internet che gli italiani usano spesso una scrittura differente, ma io non capisco niente di questo.Devo cercare di indovinare il senso di queste parole o si puo imparare questo da qualche parte?Esempio:ke cosa invece di che cosa.Grazie.


----------



## raffaella

E' uno stile di scrittura veloce (come usare 4 invece di "for", "Xmas" invece di "Christmas" in inglese). Non conosco glossari sull'argomento ma sono certa che esistono. 
Per i tuoi esempi:
Ke = che
Nn= non
X = per

Raffaella


----------



## Silvia

xkè = perché
cmq = comunque
c = ci
qnd = quando
6 = sei (tu sei)


----------



## non_parlo_italiano

Hi,

Can anyone provide some insight as to the significance of the use of "x" as an abbreviation for "per", please?

(I noticed it a few times in some song lyrics so perhaps it is a specific usage here? Any help would be much appreciated  )

Grazie!


----------



## fran06

Hi and welcome to WR!!
I'm not sure I understood what you need but:
This is for you = Questo è* x *(*per*) te. 
That's *why* I told you not to talk = Ecco *x*chè (*per*chè) or *X**  (per)* questo ti ho chiesto di non parare.

I hope it helps.

Ciao


----------



## skywatcher

non_parlo_italiano said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone provide some insight as to the significance of the use of "x" as an abbreviation for "per", please?
> 
> (I noticed it a few times in some song lyrics so perhaps it is a specific usage here? Any help would be much appreciated  )
> 
> Grazie!



That's something I hate!  
It is something that (lazy) teenagers sometimes (hopefully not that often ) write, I guess.


----------



## robbotiku

No rules to explain. It's a typical youngsters' way to shorten the words, born at school when noting lessons and intensified with the huge use of the mobile messages. You can use it as you like it (xfetto, xipatetico, etc.). But being aware that overusing it can be hateful to most people


----------



## fran06

skywatcher said:
			
		

> It is something that (lazy) teenagers sometimes (hopefully not that often ) write, I guess.


 
Lazy and with no money so, rather than sending two text messages they fit the whole sentence in one mms. 
Still....it's very common and if you are not Italian you don't easily understand what they mean!


----------



## Ranocchietta

non_parlo_italiano said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone provide some insight as to the significance of the use of "x" as an abbreviation for "per", please?
> 
> (I noticed it a few times in some song lyrics so perhaps it is a specific usage here? Any help would be much appreciated  )
> 
> Grazie!


"X" is pronounced "per" because in mathematics the sign "x" is read "per" (3x2=6, tre per due uguale sei).
I tolerate it standing alone (ti chiamo x metterci d'accordo) but I find it horrible at the beginning of the word (xmesso) or, even worse, in the middle of it (suxbo).


----------



## robbotiku

It's the same when an english speaker writes "This is 4 you", but I don't think you dare to say 4get!


----------



## fran06

robbotiku said:
			
		

> It's the same when an english speaker writes "This is 4 you", but I don't think you dare to say 4get!


 
I have actually seen it 
As: _b4_ or with _to_: 2morrow and so on....


----------



## non_parlo_italiano

Ranocchietta said:
			
		

> &quot;X&quot; is pronounced &quot;per&quot; because in mathematics the sign &quot;x&quot; is read &quot;per&quot; (3x2=6, tre per due uguale sei).
> I tolerate it standing alone (ti chiamo x metterci d'accordo) but I find it horrible at the beginning of the word (xmesso) or, even worse, in the middle of it (suxbo).


thank you so much everyone for your very prompt replies! this is fantastic. but yes apologies if my question wasn't expressed very clearly, i did mean from an "etymological" ("" due to the questionable application of the word, sorry, can't think of a better one at the moment) point of view. was just curious as to how it came into usage.thank you!!


----------



## fran06

non_parlo_italiano said:
			
		

> *T*hank you so much everyone for your very prompt replies! *T*his is fantastic. *B*ut yes apologies if my question wasn't expressed very clearly, *I* did mean from an "etymological" ("" due to the questionable application of the word, sorry, can't think of a better one at the moment) point of view. *W*as just curious as to how it came into usage.*T*hank you!!


 
You are very welcome!

PS: Remember to write with capitals 
Baci


----------



## Victoria32

I have an email friend who has used these 'words' (abbreviations) in his emails, which has confused me greatly! 

He does not love punctuation or upper case letters, and sometimes I am at a loss to understand what he has said.

Example - "e 1 costola dx rotta e 1 moto honda transalp".. I gather he was talking about a broken rib on the aforementioned motorbike, but I am not sure!

I can't find an example where he has said 'nn', but I know he has... 

Grazie a tutto in anticipo...


----------



## Jana337

Ciao Victoria,

dx - destra
nn - non.

Ecco una lista. 

Jana


----------



## Victoria32

Jana337 said:


> Ciao Victoria,
> 
> dx - destra
> nn - non.
> 
> Ecco una lista.
> 
> Jana


Thank you Jana, it all makes a lot more sense now...


----------



## Akire72

I'm Italian and I had no idea of most of the abbrevitions on the site Jana linked


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In English:

Pls = please
Thx = thanks
4 = for
2 = to
u = you


----------



## Riccota

Hello!

Can someone help me to translate the following sms dialogues? I don't seem to be able to find a dictionary/glossary for Italian sms language. Does anyone know any website for Italian sms language?

ma ci conosciamo noi?
xk dove ci siamo visti
ma kr dici? 
ti ho kiesto ki 6?
cm mi conosci?
si può saxe o no?
ke minkia di motivo hai ke nn devi risp
 
Thanks in advance
 
Riccota


----------



## Azazel81

Riccota said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> ma ci conosciamo noi? "do we know each other?" or "have we ever met?" something along these lines anyway...
> xk dove ci siamo visti "why? where did we see each other?" or "why? where did we meet?"
> ma kr dici? (here I think there's a typo. it should be "ma ke dici", it means "what are you saying?/what did you say?"
> ti ho kiesto ki 6? "I asked you 'who are you?'."
> cm mi conosci? "how did you get to know me?"
> si può saxe o no? "may I know it or not?"
> ke minkia di motivo hai ke nn devi risp "why the fuck aren't you answering me/replying to me?"
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Riccota


 
Hi, 

you're welcome.

PS:we usually use "k-" to avoid using "ch-", "X" instead of "per"...

So... "xk" stands for "perché", "xò/x'" stands for "però", "cm" stands for "come", "ke" stands for "che", "nn" stands for "non", "risp" is the abbreviation of "rispondere/rispondi", "saxe" stands for "sapere".... and so on....


----------



## salander

Hello Riccota!

I'll give it a try
ma ci conosciamo noi? - this is not chat speak, but bad Italian: do we know each other? Have we ever met?
xk dove ci siamo visti - xk= perchè x is pronounced per like the preposition, K is used to avoid CH
ma kr dici?  - I DON?T KNOW
ti ho kiesto ki 6? - KI= chi for the reason said above - 6 the number is the same as the verb SEI, TU SEI
cm mi conosci? - CM= come = HOW
si può saxe o no? - SAXE= sapere
ke minkia di motivo hai ke nn devi risp - KE= che - minkia=minchia - nn=non
RISP=rispondere = why on hell don't you answer?(more or less, maybe a little more vulgar)

Do you need a translation for all the sentences?


----------



## Yshay1979

Hi there,

this thread is not new, as I used the topic a lot in teaching to teenagers I think I can add a contribution here (it was something that really captured their attention and gives new knowledge on the phonetics of the language at the same time).

This way of shortening the spelling of words has a name - or better, more than one. The most common is TEXTESE, the language of text messages.

There are at least 4 ways of abbreviating words (in English):


1) a sound (that in most cases equals a syllable) is replaced in the spelling by a digit that is pronounced the same way.


examples: 2=to, 4=for, 2morrow=tomorrow, 2nite=tonite, 4get=forget, l8r=later, gr8=great, m8=mate, some1=someone, 1ce=once


in Italian you have all forms where the sign x replaces "per" and few others:

examples: xsona=persona, xché=perché, but also 6=sei, -male=meno male, + o -=più o meno



2) a sound (=syllable) is replaced by a single letter, pronounced the same way.


examples: c=see, b=be, u=you, r=are, r u ok?=are you okay?, c u=see you, 4eva=forever, wateva=whatever


in Italian: c=ci, c sentiamo=ci sentiamo, t=ti, t telefono=ti telefono, ke=che, ki=chi, 



3) vowels are dropped in words:


examples: txt=text, dnt=don't, wknd=weekend, thnx=thanks, pls=please, nd=and

in Italian: nn=non, kn=con, qlk=qualche, qlk1=qualcuno, cmq=comunque, scs=scusa, dv 6?= dove sei?



4) entire phrases are are abbreviated as acronyms (usually in capital letters, but not necessarily)


examples: BTW=by the way, T2YL=talk to you later, OMG=oh my god, LOL=laughing out loud, HRU= how are you?, HAND=have a nice day


in Italian: TVB= ti voglio bene, MMT+=mi manchi tantissimo, t tel + trd= ti telefono più tardi



These 4 ways of abbreviating language are usually combined and mixed also with other graphic signs (such as emoticons for example) and words sometimes get incomprehensible if the abbreviations mixes up with slang, but the principles underlying them are these. You need good knowledge of the language in question in order to understand and use these abbreviations, for English you also need a good deal of knowledge of the phonetics of the language.

Hope you enjoy this!


----------



## jackdiroma

Thank you so much Yshay1979, very useful!http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=353851


----------



## Azazel81

If I may (quoted from the link posted by Jana337):

anke: _anche OK_
c sent: _ci sentiamo Ok_
cmq: _comunque Ok_
dm: _domani I wouldn't use this... some may understand... some may not._
dp: _dopo Ok_
dr: _dire  Really??? I've never seen it so far..._
dv 6: _dove sei Ok_
dx: _destra Ok but it's not used in this context... you'd see it used by your doctor, maybe... dx = destra, sx = sinistra... but not in chatspeak_
frs: _forse  Really??? never seen it before..._
ke: _che Ok_
ki: _chi Ok_
km: _come Ok Or also "cm"_
kn: _con Ok__ Or also "cn"_
ks: _cosa Ok Or also "cs"_
mmt+: _mi manchi tantissimo  Is this new? did they just make it up? I've never seen it..._
nm: _numero  Weird... here I thought we used "nr"_
nn: _non Ok_
prox: _prossimo Ok_
qlk: _qualche Ok_
qlks: _qualcosa Ok_
qkl1: _qualcuno Ok_
qnd: _quando Ok_
qndi: _quindi Ok_
qnt: _quanto Ok_
qst: _questo Ok_
rsp: _rispondi NO!!! Actually we say "risp"_
scs: _scusa Ok_
sl: _solo Ok_
smpr: _sempre But I have to say we don't use it so much_
sms: _messaggio OK Or also "msg"_
sn: _sono Ok_
spr: _sapere  Actually we use "saxe"_
sx: _sinistra See above "dx"_
sxo: _spero Ok_
t tel + trd: _ti telefono + tardi Ok_
trnqui: _tranquillo Ok_
trp: _troppo Ok_
tvtb: _ti voglio tanto bene Ok_
vlv: _volevo  Never seen it before_
xché: _perché Ok Or also "Xké" and "X' "_
xciò: _perciò Ok_
xh: _per ora  Really? that's new for me..._
xò: _però Ok_
xsona: _persona Ok_
xxx: _tanti baci Ok For kisses we also use "bax bax bax"_
-male: _meno male  Never seen it before_
+ - x: _più o meno per Actually it's " + o - x "_

_And many more... I guess we could stay here all day, making a list..._


----------



## rubuk

Azazel81 said:


> If I may (quoted from the link posted by Jana337):
> ...
> dx: _destra Ok but it's not used in this context... you'd see it used by your doctor, maybe... dx = destra, sx = sinistra... but not in chatspeak_...


Good afternoon everybody. Given that with the SMS system it is necessary to limit the length of the messages to 140 bytes, or 160 7-bit characters, so that the messages could fit into the existing signaling formats, and given that:

dx= 2 characters
destra= 6 characters
sx= 2 characters
sinistra= 8 characters

I believe that everybody in Italia understands dx and sx so, if forced, I would use the abbreviations. 
Not that I really like these things, with common e-mail, I always avoid chatspeak and the like.

St.


----------



## Azazel81

Rubuk... the fact that text messaging nowadays almost implies abbreviations doesn't necessarily mean that every time you write something you abbreviate each and every word (or almost). The thing is, mainly in text messages you'll find lots of abbreviations, but "dx" and "sx" are not so frequently used in text messaging. I agree they ARE used... but not so frequently in text messages... That's all.

Plus: I never said that they may be not understood.


----------



## urizon9

Ciao!Giocando a carte su internet non c'è mai abbastanza tempo per la chat,quindi si scrive _prg_ al posto di "prego" e _grz_ al posto di "grazie".Ma non ho ancora capito cosa vuol dire *cc? *Ciao ciao?(Grazie,Azazel, per il tuo post!)


----------



## Azazel81

urizon9 said:


> Ciao!Giocando a carte su internet non c'è mai abbastanza tempo per la chat,quindi si scrive _prg_ al posto di "prego" e _grz_ al posto di "grazie".
> 
> Yeah, also true.
> 
> Ma non ho ancora capito cosa vuol dire *cc? *Ciao ciao?(Grazie,Azalzel, per il tuo post!)


 
Uhm... I don't know... I guess it could be short for "ciao ciao" although most of the times "ciao" is something that doesn't follow this "rule"... we tend to write stuff like "ciauz" instead of "ciao".

Some more chatspeak-like expressions:

k = "ok"
kk = "ok ok" or also "milione/i" (I know.. it's a mistake... but we do say so)
gg = literally taken from the English "good game"
nu = "no"
zizi = "sì sì"


----------



## Yshay1979

Azazel

honestly I don't get the point in your commenting "yes", "no", "never seen" next to a list which is only an example to explain a well-varied phenomenon which has no standardized rules. 

It's not questioning what the right spelling of a word is or what a correct grammar form is, textese is not a real language, it's a way people have to abbreviate words and depends only on the people themselves, their age, their social and cultural world, their level of education, their own life.
The fact that you might have not seen a form doesn't mean it is not correct, as there isn't what is correct and what isn't.

The principles for abbreviating I posted are simply inferred by linguistic observation and reflect natural linguistic change and simplification. It is true that some extreme abbreviations might be difficult to understand, but this doesn't mean that they are not used or shouldn't be used.

Aim of textese is communication and not misunderstanding. Urizon will get to understand what cc means soon.


----------



## Azazel81

Yshay1979 said:


> Azazel
> 
> honestly I don't get the point in your commenting "yes", "no", "never seen" next to a list which is only an example to explain a well-varied phenomenon which has no standardized rules.  Well, I guess I may know something about it. PS: true, there are no rules, but simply those expression that I signed that way are not used.. or maybe (MAYBE) there's only a few people using them... very few... and anyway, if instead of writing "be4" (for instance) I made up something different (that maybe you understand anyway, but it's not common), what would you say? Would there be a point in saying something? would that mean that I may abbreviate everything in every way that I want? I don't think so. There ar no written rules, but there's something called "common use". That's what I meant.
> 
> It's not questioning what the right spelling of a word is or what a correct grammar form is Right! now tell me: did I ever say anything about grammar form or anything like that? I'm Italian, young and I use testese... I guess I know something about it... don't you think? , textese is not a real language, it's a way people have to abbreviate words and depends only on the people themselves, their age, their social and cultural world, their level of education, their own life.
> The fact that you might have not seen a form doesn't mean it is not correct, as there isn't what is correct and what isn't. Indeed, where I put "never seen" I didn't write anything like "that's not correct".
> 
> The principles for abbreviating I posted are simply inferred by linguistic observation and reflect natural linguistic change and simplification. It is true that some extreme abbreviations might be difficult to understand, but this doesn't mean that they are not used or shouldn't be used.
> 
> Aim of textese is communication and not misunderstanding. Urizon will get to understand what cc means soon.


 
If you want a clearer example of what I mean, in Italian, here it is:

If I wrote  "t dv dr 1 cs" how would you translate this, following what's above reported?

You'd probably say "ti dove dire una cosa". Does this make sense? No. Thats' why I said I wouldn't use "dr" as abbreviation for "dire"... And this is just ONE example.

(about the above mentioned sentence, there are two possible translations: "ti devo dare una cosa" and "ti devo dire una cosa").


----------



## Yshay1979

Azazel81 said:


> Well, I guess I may know something about it. PS: true, there are no rules, but simply those expression that I signed that way are not used.. or maybe (MAYBE) there's only a few people using them... very few... and anyway, if instead of writing "be4" (for instance) I made up something different (that maybe you understand anyway, but it's not common), what would you say? Would there be a point in saying something? would that mean that I may abbreviate everything in every way that I want? I don't think so. There ar no written rules, but there's something called "common use". That's what I meant.



What's highlighted in blue are you able to prove? The fact that you are Italian and young doesn't mean that you know the thing to this point. How many young people are there in Italy? Have you conducted a survey? I am also Italian and young, but don't agree with you. It's probably because I've been in close contact with people about 10-15 years younger than me (I'm your age and teach teenagers) and I have noticed a big difference between the way they text and they way people my age text. Younger people tend to abbreviate to an extreme level, but, as it is common among people the same age, they perfectly  understand each other ("common use" as you were saying).




> It's not questioning what the right spelling of a word is or what a correct grammar form is Right! now tell me: did I ever say anything about grammar form or anything like that? I'm Italian, young and I use testese... I guess I know something about it... don't you think? , textese is not a real language, it's a way people have to abbreviate words and depends only on the people themselves, their age, their social and cultural world, their level of education, their own life.



Please, don't break the sentence, if you read only half of you don't get the meaning. Here I was telling you that you can't say what is correct and what is not because in the case of textese it is not like questioning what the right spelling of a word is or what a correct grammar form is.




> If I wrote "t dv dr 1 cs" how would you translate this, following what's above reported?
> 
> You'd probably say "ti dove dire una cosa". Does this make sense? No. Thats' why I said I wouldn't use "dr" as abbreviation for "dire"... And this is just ONE example.
> 
> (about the above mentioned sentence, there are two possible translations: "ti devo dare una cosa" and "ti devo dire una cosa").



This is true if the sentence is standing alone, but please compare:

t dv dr 1 cs. t tel dp. 

t dv dr 1 cs, 1 sorprs!!!

Do they make sense now? They do. They're hard to read, but believe me, teenagers are so used to writing this way they don't even realize they use it in their homework and tests. If you're about 30 you've a completely different perception of textese than someone who's 15-20.

My post original post was meant to be a tip in understanding how words can be abbreviated and thus possibly understand real text messages. Most abbreviations I would never use (indeed I don't like abbreviating words at all), but, apart from saying "I don't like it" I would never use expressions like:

Really???
NO!!! Actually...
actually...

(that you used) and are perceived like "this is correct", "this is not correct", especially the cross, which has this exact purpose on this forum.


----------



## gerryino

Yshay1979 said:


> t dv dr 1 cs. t tel dp.
> 
> t dv dr 1 cs, 1 sorprs!!!
> 
> Do they make sense now? They do. They're hard to read, but believe me, teenagers are so used to writing this way they don't even realize they use it in their homework and tests. If you're about 30 you've a completely different perception of textese than someone who's 15-20.



It's true. Usually they use their language without really caring about who they are writing to.
I've received many unreadable messages, *I* once had a friend who used to writeSMSwithoutSPACESseparatingWORDSwithLOWERCASEandUPPERCASEletters


----------



## song.unsung

I know this is an old thread, but I have an abbreviation I can't figure out. I read a webcomic whose author lives in Italy (she is however, from Poland, as I can gather). I left a comment that said _"Mi piacciano moltissimo i tuoi fumetti! Brava!_"

Her response was:

_"clqn dall'Italia! Non ci ho fatto caso prima! Grazie ancora" _

For the life of me, I can't figure out what "clqn" means. My best guess is "qualcuno". Help!


----------



## Audie

Ciao a tutti!

Ho capito bene il perché dell'uso della "_x_" in luogo di "_per_" nel linguaggio sms.  Questo mi sembra chiaro.

Tuttavia, quando si parla di "_destra_" (_dx_) e "_sinistra_" (_sx_), non riesco a capire che cosa (lettere) "_x_" sostituisce.  

Ho letto da qualche parte che sarebbe a causa dell'origine latina (_de*x*ter, -era, -erum_).  Potrebbe essere vero?  Ma in quanto alla "_sinistra_" (_sinister, -tra, -trum_)?  


Grazie in anticipo.

(Vi prego, correggete i miei errori.)


----------



## Allanon

Ciao, sebbene dx-sx non sia chatspeak, ma abbreviazione comunemente utilizzata anche in ambiti professionali,credo che tu stesso ti sia dato parte della risposta : la provenienza dal latino.
Per quanto riguarda sx per sinistra, credo che sia un adattamento a dx di destra.


----------



## Necsus

Audierunt said:


> Ho letto da qualche parte che sarebbe a causa dell'origine latina (_de*x*ter, -era, -erum_). Potrebbe essere vero? Ma in quanto alla "_sinistra_" (_sinister, -tra, -trum_)?


Risulta anche a me che sia così. Anche perché l'abbreviazione _dx_ per _destro/a_ non è un'invenzione delle chat, è da sempre utilizzata in vari campi, medico o automobilistico, per esempio. 
Per _sx_, l'ipotesi più probabile è che si sia imposta per analogia con _dx_. 

Oops...Allanon...


----------



## Yshay1979

La prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata:

ma non dovrebbe essere DX e SN?

Poi ho cercato e infatti si trova sia SN che SX.

DX e SN hanno il loro senso, come abbreviazioni di *d*e*x*ter e *s*i*n*ister.

SX è probabilmente usato per analogia con DX, una volta che si è perso il significato di quella X, quando la parola dexter si è evoluta in destra (questa è una mia idea, non l'ho trovato).


----------



## Audie

Allanon said:


> sebbene dx-sx non sia chatspeak, ma abbreviazione comunemente utilizzata anche in ambiti professionali





> Anche perché l'abbreviazione _dx_ per _destro/a_ non è un'invenzione delle chat



Infatti. Avevo dei dubbi se sarebbe una buona idea postare in questo thread invece di cominciare un nuovo.  Ho deciso di farlo qui poiché le abbreviazioni, comunque, fanno parte anche dell'universo delle chat.  



> infatti si trova sia SN che SX



È bello saperlo.


Grazie a voi tutti, Allanon, Necsus, Yshay1979.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Abbreviazioni Parole:*

qualcuno = qlc
qualcosa = qls
che = ke
per = x
per favore = pls (please) 
tu sei = tu6
mi fai venire sonno = zzz 
buonanotte = hagn (have a good night) 
ti voglio tanto bene = tvtb
ti amo tanto = tat
amore a prima vista = lafs (love at first sight) 
flirtiamo? = fli? 
mi sono innamorato di te = msidt
bacio = ba
coccole = coc
ti penso = tipe
mi dispiace = midi
non ti merito = ntm
togliti dai piedi = tdp 
Amò = amore
Ap = a presto
Cmq = comunque
Cvd = ci vediamo dopo
Tvb = ti voglio bene
Tvtb = ti voglio tanto bene
Tvtbtt = ti voglio bene tanto tanto
Tvtttb = ti voglio tanto tanto tanto bene
X = per
Xò = però
Xchè = perchè
Xkè = perchè
Xso = perso
Axitivo = aperitivo
Nn = non
Ke = che
TaT = ti amo tanto
Risp = rispondimi
"xxx" = tanti baci
Cel = cellulare
Tel = telefono
Dom = domani
Dx = destra
Sx = sinistra
Nm = numero
Se# = settimana
Msg = messaggio
x fv = per favore
xdere = perdere
-male = meno male
disc = discoteca
6 la + = sei la migliore
6 Sxme = sei speciale per me
t tel + trd = ti telefono + tardi
Vng dp = vengo dopo
TO = ti odio
Ttp = torno tra un pò
CVD = come volevasi dimostrare
MMT+ = mi manci tantissimo
Xh = per ora
x = per
+o- = più o meno
x me = per me
-male = meno male


*Emoticons e Faccine  da inviare via SMS*

 =  il classico sorriso 
  =  tristezza, malumore
  = strizzare l'occhio
 ;(  =  tristezza, malumore più accentuata rispetto  
 !(  = occhio nero  
 !)  =  orgoglioso per un occhio nero.  
 #:-o  =  Shokkato, traumatizzato. 
  #!-o  =  shokkato, traumatizzato con aggravante rispetto #:-o 
 $)  =  felice di aver vinto la lotteria.
 $(  =  senza soldi, squattrinato.
  =  la classica linguaggia
  =  linguaccia maggiorata rispetto 
~  = piccolo fumatore
 :-Q~  = fumatore
 :-q  =  leggermente nauseato
 :-Q  = molto nauseato
 :x :X  = bacio o bocca cucita
 #)  = ubriaco o accecato
 #(  = ubriaco e/o malinconico
 :-o  = sorpreso
 :-O  = maggiormante sorpreso rispetto :-o
 :-M  = parlare non male o semplicemente chiaccherare
 :-|  = fissare, osservare. In alcuni casi inteso come sorriso provocatorio.
  = molto felice
 )(  = farfalla o parte sessuale femminile
 :-/  = scettico, non molto convinto
 :-//  = per niente convinto
 =:-§  = sorpreso,traumatizzato
 :'(  = piangere
 :-*  =  baciare
 :*)  = pagliaccio
 ( : - S  = ammalato
 : ' '(  = sto male
 :-D  = risata
 ;-*  = baci
 :-(  = infelice
 :-I  = non mi piace cosa dici
 :-o  = WoW
-i  = che vergogna!!
 :-i  = penso
 :'-(  = piango
 :-')  = piango di gioia
pp  =  linguaccia
 *<  =  babbo natale
 =(8^(I)  =  homer 
 <3  ti amo


----------

